# Teich mit angrenzendem Haus gekauft... :-)



## stoewy (12. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie das immer so ist, man stößt auf ein Forum, weil man sich im Internet informieren möchte.
Also habe ich mich kurzerhand hier angemeldet.
Bevor ich euch mit meinen fragen bombadiere möchte ich mich erst einmal vorstellen.
Ich heiße Sebastian und wohne seit kurzem in Siethen.
Wir haben dort ein Haus erworben. Es war auch schon ein, wie ich finde, schöner Teich angelegt.
Leider wurde der Teich aber so angelegt, dass er nur 30cm tief ist.
Warum er so flach gebaut wurde... keine Ahnung.
Der Teich ist ca. 5x2 Meter von der Fläche.
Gleich zu anfang habe ich einige Goldfische geschenkt bekommen, welche sonst nicht mehr hätten weiter leben dürfen. Diese habe ich erst einmal in unser Teich gesetzt. Ihnen geht es trotz des flachen Teiches auch ganz gut.
Problem wird der Winter.
Dafür möchte ich den Teich tiefer machen.
Dafür wollte ich euch als erstes mal fragen wie eure Erfahrungen sind wenn man vorhandene Teichfolie mit neuer Teichfolie verklebt.
Kann das funktionieren, oder wird das auf jeden fall undicht?
Wenn man das weit genug überlappen lässt, bringt das dann mehr, als wenn man es nur so 30 cm überlappen lässt?

Falls ich irgendwelche informationen vergessen habe, fragt einfach.

Danke erst einmal.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## LotP (12. Juni 2016)

Hi,
selbst noch keine Folien verklebt, aber nach allem was ich so gelesen habe ist es kaum möglich eine mehrere Jahre alte Folie mit einer neuen ordentlich zu verkleben.
Selbst falls möglich würde ich zu einer neuen tendieren, wenn schon, dann schon richtig 

Ansonsten würde ich schauen, dass zum Überwintern eine Stelle mit mindestens 1,3-1,4m tiefe vorhanden ist.


stoewy schrieb:


> Wenn man das weit genug überlappen lässt, bringt das dann mehr, als wenn man es nur so 30 cm überlappen lässt?


Versehe leider nicht was du meinst.

Grob überschlagen sollte eine neue Folie (für den erweiterten Teich) so um die 200€ kosten - ich würds investieren, dann hat man auch länger Freude an dem Teich


----------



## stoewy (12. Juni 2016)

Das Problem ist, das große Natursteinplatten als kleiner Wasserfall aufgestapelt sind. Um die komplette Folie neu zu machen müsste man diese hoch nehmen. Ich bezweifle das man die selbst mit mehreren Personen weggehoben bekommt. Ich probiere mal ein Bild davon anzuhängen.
Ansonsten könnte ich natürlich alles neu machen. Das ist richtig. Meine Idee war dann halt die alte Folie hoch zu heben, da drunter tiefer Buddeln bis ca. 1,5m, die alte Folie in das tiefere Loch so weit es geht rein legen und die neue Folie großflächig über die alte legen. Ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das meine?!?!


----------



## stoewy (12. Juni 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich schauen, dass zum Überwintern eine Stelle mit mindestens 1,3-1,4m tiefe vorhanden ist.



Genau das habe ich ja vor, ich hab nur keine Ahnung wie ich das mit möglichst wenig Aufwand hin bekomme...


----------



## smallfreak (13. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Leider wurde der Teich aber so angelegt, dass er nur 30cm tief ist.


Hast Du das nachgemessen oder geschätzt? In dem Teich sind reichlich große Seerosen, da würde ich vermuten dass es zumindest unter den Seerosen tiefer ist als 30cm. Möglicherweise ist er unten zu geschlammt und wenn man das entfernt ist er tiefer. Warum würde jemand so einen Teich nur 30cm tief machen wollen?


Die Steine kriegst Du ohne Bagger nirgendwo hin. Steine sind noch viel schwerer als sie ohnehin schon aussehen. Vielleicht kannst Du von der Feuerwehr Hebekissen leihen, oder versuchen mit guten(!) Wagenhebern und entsprechendem Unterbau die Steine ein wenig anzuheben damit Du an die Folie kommst.

Weißt Du denn was für ein Material die alte Folie ist? Wenn Du nur kleben kannst sollte das neue Material gleich sein und wenn das Material nicht mehr richtig flexibel ist wird das auch nicht halten. Damit es irgendwo aus läuft reicht die kleinste Ritze. Wasser findet immer einen Weg. Wenn unter dem Teich jetzt dichter Lehmboden ist, wäre das vermutlich weniger ein Problem als bei einem Schotter Grund.

Einfach "nur anheben, ausgraben, stückeln und neu befüllen" hört sich einfacher an als es dann wird.

Damit Du das kleben kannst, sollte die Klebestelle ordentlich gereinigt sein. Auch wenn Du ohne Chemikalien reinigst würde es Sinn machen bei der Gelegenheit alles bis auf den Grund heraus zu nehmen – Pflanzen, Tiere, Schlamm. Die neue Folie im Loch in voller Länge faltenfrei auf die zu klebende Stelle zu bringen wird auch spannend. Das wäre deutlich leichter, wenn die Folie aus dem Teich heraus genommen werden kann. Aber dann kannst Du gleich eine neue Folie in richtiger Größe einbauen.

Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen davon dass Du für so große Klebungen auch enorm viel Kleber brauchst, der ja auch nicht ganz billig ist.

Wenn Du die Folie nicht unter den Steinen hervor bekommst kannst Du noch überlegen sie unterhalb der Steine bis auf einen Latz abzuschneiden. Die neue Folie kann dann bis zu den Steinen normal verlegt werden und Du musst Dich beim Abdichten nur um diese eine Stelle kümmern. Der Latz wird überlappt und Du hast nur eine vertretbar kleine Stelle abzudichten. Ideal wäre es, wenn die neue Folie unterhalb des Latzes bis über die Wasserkante eingefädelt werden kann.

Du kannst Dich natürlich auch dafür entscheiden, gar keine Fische einzusetzen und einen reinen Naturteich zu machen. Das muss nicht hässlich sein und macht auch Freude. Nur weniger Arbeit.


----------



## stoewy (13. Juni 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich habe es an mehreren Stellen mit einem Zollstock nachgemessen. Das hat mich auch gewundert, dass die Seerosen in so einem flachen Wasser leben.
Schlamm wird bestimmt auch etwas drin sein, aber bestimmt keine 50-70cm, oder?

Tcha, das Material der alten Folie ist auch so eine Sache. Ich habe keine Ahnung.

Ja, das es sich einfacher anhört hab ich mir auch gedacht. Darum bin ich auch so ratlos was ich machen soll.

Das mit dem einfädeln so weit es geht unter dem Stein, ist wohl die beste Idee. Kann die alte Folie in dem Fall darunter liegen bleiben? Sozusagen als zusätzlicher Schutz? Oder ist das ehr kontraproduktiv?

Keine Fische würde auch gehen, aber das würde ich sehr schade finden. Es ist sehr schön die Fische zu beobachten, zu sehen wie sie größer werden usw...
Ist es richtig, das man mehr Mücken hat, wenn keine Fische im Teich sind?


----------



## jolantha (13. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Kann die alte Folie in dem Fall darunter liegen bleiben? Sozusagen als zusätzlicher Schutz?


JA !!!! 


stoewy schrieb:


> Ist es richtig, das man mehr Mücken hat, wenn keine Fische im Teich sind?


Nicht unbedingt . __ Frösche mögen auch Mückenlarven 
So wie Smallfreak es Dir geraten hat, würde ich es auch machen. 
Ich würde die Steine ringsherum nach der Neuverlegung auch nicht unbedingt alle wieder da rein bringen. 
Da sammelt sich nämlich wieder der gesamte Modder und Schmutz drin, und erschwert Dir jedesmal
die Reinigung.


----------



## Plätscher (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

wir haben das mal bei einem Teich gemacht um einen Baufehler auszubügeln, einen 4m langen Streifen angeglebt. Der Nahtbereich wurde mit Brettern unterlegt um eine stabile Unterlage zu schaffen. Dann wurde die erste Naht gelegt, einen Tag aushärten lassen dann eine zweite Naht geklebt. Insgesamt haben wir 3 Nähte angelegt, sicher ist sicher. Abschließend wurde die Folie mit PVC Folien-Klebeband noch einmal versiegelt. Das hält seit 8 Jahren.


----------



## stoewy (13. Juni 2016)

Dann werde ich das in Angriff nehmen. So wie smallfreak gesagt hat. Wenn es nicht klappt, dass die Folie am Stein raus guckt, dann werde ich es so verkleben wie Plätscher es gemacht hat. Mit drei nähnten.
Wann ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt sowas zu machen? Meine Überlegung war im späten Herbst oder frühen Frühjahr, weil die Fische für den Umbau ja eh raus müssen, können sie auch gleich über den Winter im Keller bleiben. Oder ist das keine gute Idee?


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Abschließend wurde die Folie mit PVC Folien-Klebeband noch einmal versiegelt. Das hält seit 8 Jahren.


Und was ist wenn es eine EPDM Folie ist ???


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der beste Zeitpunkt sowas zu machen? Meine Überlegung war im späten Herbst oder frühen Frühjahr, weil die Fische für den Umbau ja eh raus müssen, können sie auch gleich über den Winter im Keller bleiben. Oder ist das keine gute Idee?


Wenn dann im Herbst bzw spät Sommer.
Fische können bei entsprechender Hälterung auch über Winter im Keller bleiben.
Wie viele Fische/ Goldfische sind es denn? Wie warm ist euer Keller im Winter?


----------



## stoewy (13. Juni 2016)

Es sind ziemlich viele Goldfische. Sollten so 25 sein. Ich weiß, viel zu viel für den kleinen Teich. 

Wie warm der Keller ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, da wir erst vo 3 Wochen eingezogen sind.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass bei Haltung im Keller über den Winter trotzdem ein Filter verbaut werden muss. Ist das richtig? Ich müsste ja die Fische in mehreren Fäßern unter bringen und kann ja nicht für jedes Faß ein Filter kaufen. Filter immer hin und her tauschen wäre höchstens eine Option. Oder geht das auch ganz ohne technik?

Ja, wenn es keine PVC Folie ist habe ich wohl ein Problem. Kann man das irgendwie testen?


----------



## smallfreak (13. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es keine PVC Folie ist habe ich wohl ein Problem. Kann man das irgendwie testen?


Ein kleines! Stück vom Rand abschneiden und anzünden. PVC brennt ekelig, schmilzt, tropft, krümelt, grünliche Flamme und stinkt scharf, weil giftige Chlorverbindungen entstehen. PE oder PP brennt ruhig wie eine Kerzenflamme mit neutralem, Paraffin ähnlichem Geruch. Mit anzünden und schnüffeln kann eine geübte __ Nase viele Kunststoffe relativ gut unterscheiden.

Mehr oder weniger jedenfalls, weil Zusatzstoffe und Weichmacher ja auch verbrennen und das Bild verändern. Wenn Du unsicher bist krame in der Recycling Tonne nach gekennzeichneten Plastik Abfällen und nimm die als Vergleich.

Aber nur ganz wenig schnüffeln, die meisten Dämpfe sind wirklich giftig. Nicht einfach die Nase drüber halten.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2016)

Och wenn Sie ne ordentlich __ Nase voll nimmt, baut sie den Teich gleich richtig, richtig groß


----------



## Kolja (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo Stowey,

vielleicht kannst du den neuen Wasserstand auch etwas niedriger halten und dann mit der neuen Folie einen guten Abschluss unter den großen Steinen hin bekommen evtl. mit den kleineren Steinen, von denen hast du ja genug.


----------



## stoewy (13. Juni 2016)

Das ist ein guter Tipp mit dem anzünden.
Vielleicht teste ich ja so lange bis die ganze Folie weg ist 

Ich habe gelesen die Folie sollte 1mm sein. Was sagt ihr dazu? Geht auch dünner? Oder lieber dicker? Oder genau richtig? Ist ja auch ein preislicher Unterschied. Möchte allerdings nicht am falschen Ende sparen.


----------



## JensderMaurer (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sebastian,



> Ich habe gelesen die Folie sollte 1mm sein. Was sagt ihr dazu? Geht auch dünner? Oder lieber dicker? Oder genau richtig? Ist ja auch ein preislicher Unterschied. Möchte allerdings nicht am falschen Ende sparen.



Mit EPDM-Folie kenne ich mich nicht aus...bei PVC würde ich mindestens 1,2 mm nehmen. Ich habe meinen kleinen Teich vor 12 Jahren mit 1,2 mm PVC Folie + Vlies angelegt u. hatte schon 2 Undichtigkeiten (Schilfausläufer zwischen Vlies u. Folie durchgestochen). Die schadhaften Stellen konnte ich jeweils noch gut kleben bzw. schweissen. Heute würde ich 1,5 mm nehmen und kein __ Schilf mehr pflanzen.
   

Gruß, Jens


----------



## stoewy (13. Juni 2016)

Oh, hätte nicht gedacht das da so eine Kraft hinter steckt.

Und würdet ihr die Seerosen so lassen, oder reduzieren?


----------



## smallfreak (13. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Oh, hätte nicht gedacht das da so eine Kraft hinter steckt.


Gegen __ Schilf Wurzel hilft auch keine 2mm PVC Folie. Der Dorn bohrt sich überall durch.



> Und würdet ihr die Seerosen so lassen, oder reduzieren?



Grab Dich erst mal da runter. Ich vermute Du wirst das Gestrüpp kräftig auslichten wollen.

So wie das Gemüse aussieht hast Du einen Wurzelstock in zumindest der Größe einer Bierkiste oder größer und brauchst eine Winde damit Du das aus dem Teich bekommst. Wenn das eine "Nymphaea Alba" ist dann kann die ziemlich stark wuchern. Das ist wohl die aus der Rechenaufgabe "Eine Seerose verdoppelt die bedeckte Fläche eines Teichs alle 10 Tage, ..." Bei Dir ist die Hälfte schon zu gewachsen. Wer weiß, vielleicht stellt sich heraus dass der Teich ohnehin einen Meter tief ist, nur ist die tiefe Stelle komplett vom Wurzelstock der Seerose angefüllt.



Nymphaea alba roots [CC BY-SA 3.0 (* defekter Link entfernt *, by Ветер (Власне зображення), from Wikimedia Commons

Wenn Du in dem Teich Seerosen haben willst, dann könnte es interessant sein, Dir langsam wachsende Sorten zuzulegen, dafür dann aber mehrere verschiedene wenn der Teich groß genug ist.


----------



## stoewy (14. Juni 2016)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Wer weiß, vielleicht stellt sich heraus dass der Teich ohnehin einen Meter tief ist, nur ist die tiefe Stelle komplett vom Wurzelstock der Seerose angefüllt.



Das wäre eigentlich das beste was mir passieren kann. Aber das sehe ich ja erst wenn alles raus ist.

Eigentlich finde ich die Seerosen sehr schön. Die sind ja, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, auch gut für den Teich weil sie Schatten spenden. Wenn die allerdings alles so zuwuchern sollten, dann muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen. Was würde sich da für mich noch anbieten an Pflanzen? Also was schön blüht, eventuell auch Schatten spendet, aber nicht so wuchert?


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich die Seerosen sehr schön. Die sind ja, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, auch gut für den Teich weil sie Schatten spenden.


Ich will Dir die Seerose gar nicht ausreden. Die ist schön und nützlich. Diese scheint mir aber für den Teich schon etwas zu wuchsfreudig. Wir haben solche Seerosen in der Nachbarschaft in den Seen und dort machen sie beachtliche Flächen mit Blättern zu. Da macht das Sinn. Im Gartenteich darf es ruhig ein bisschen kontrollierter wachsen. Die Seerose in einen Pflanzkorb (ist sie vielleicht ohnehin) damit sie nicht den ganzen Teichgrund in Beschlag nimmt. Das geht zwar nicht über Nacht und dauert einige Jahre, aber man übersieht es dann auch, weil das wahre Monster unter der Wasseroberfläche nicht zu sehen ist.

Ab und zu mal mit dem Korb raus nehmen, beschneiden und wieder versenken. Für die Wurzel der aktuellen Seerose – ich vermute es ist wirklich nur eine, die entsprechend gewachsen ist – wirst Du zum Beschneiden eher eine Kettensäge brauchen. Das meine ich wörtlich. Das was man an Blättern und Blüten sieht ist nur der kleinere Teil der Pflanze. Wenn die Blätter schon übereinander und aus dem Wasser wachsen ist die Pflanze für den vorhandenen Platz schon zu groß. Nur die Blätter auszudünnen hilft nichts, weil von unten gleich wieder neue nach wachsen.

Wenn Du das auf ein, vielleicht Melonen großes Stück reduzierst hast Du immer noch eine schöne Seerose und kannst die frei gewordene Fläche eventuell mit anderen Sorten ergänzen, falls Du mehr Schatten brauchst.


----------



## jule (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo Sebastian, herzlich willkommen hier im Forum, 

auch wir haben vor 2 Jahren ein Haus mit Gartenteich gekauft - ähnlich wie bei dir sehr viel sehr flache Bereiche 

Wenn du bei mir im Album schaust, dann siehst du die Seerose bei der Hausübernahme (mehrere Lagen Blätter aus dem Wasser ragend) und dann das Ergebnis nachdem wir den Korb raus geholt haben. Da man bei dir keine Rhizomstücke und auch keinen Korb an der Wasseroberfläche sieht, kann es schon gut sein, dass die an der tiefsten Stelle gesetzt wurde und du erstmal das klären solltest (so war es bei uns auch - saß bei ca 70 cm Tiefe) Die Rhizomstücke - sieht man bei unserem Teil ganz gut an den Seiten wachsen - habe ich abgetrennt und neu eingepflanzt und auch daraus wuchsten direkt im gleichen Jahr viele Blätter und Blüten. Ich habe noch eine weitere Seerose drin die zu groß ist, die ist dieses Jahr an der Reihe. Allerdings kamen wir vom Rand gut dran... das Teil war mega schwer, wird bei euch sicher nicht ganz einfach...  

Ich habe letztes Jahr bis auf 10 Goldfische alle abgegeben, mehr werden es ja von alleine  

Viel Spass weiterhin und berichte bitte wie es nun weiter geht und wie tief es dort tatsächlich ist


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

Ja auch kleinere Seerosen können groß werden 


2009:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/232861/







2015
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/503628/


----------



## stoewy (14. Juni 2016)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Wenn Du das auf ein, vielleicht Melonen großes Stück reduzierst hast Du immer noch eine schöne Seerose und kannst die frei gewordene Fläche eventuell mit anderen Sorten ergänzen, falls Du mehr Schatten brauchst.



Was würden sich da für Pflanzen anbieten? Vielleicht auch welche die das Wasser klar machen... Ich hab mal was von der __ Wasserfeder gehört. Ist die gut? Bei uns bei Hornbach gab es die nur leider nicht.


----------



## stoewy (14. Juni 2016)

jule schrieb:


> Viel Spass weiterhin und berichte bitte wie es nun weiter geht und wie tief es dort tatsächlich ist



Ja, klar. Ich berichte dann. Ich werde auch mal in deinem Album gucken. Oder sollte ich das lieber nicht vorher machen, sonst sehe ich das Übel jetzt schon


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Was würden sich da für Pflanzen anbieten? Vielleicht auch welche die das Wasser klar machen... Ich hab mal was von der __ Wasserfeder gehört. Ist die gut?


Manchmal stören Werbeeinschaltungen auf Webseiten, aber ab und zu können die auch nützlich sein. Unter den Board Partnern sind welche dabei die eine bessere Auswahl an geeigneten Teichpflanzen haben als Hornbach und die auch verschicken. Eventuell möchtest Du beispielsweise mal bei http://www.nymphaion.de/ rein schauen was die für hübsche winterfeste Seerosen haben die NICHT so wild wuchern.

Über die Verbesserung der Bepflanzung würde ich erst wirklich nachdenken wenn Du einen echten Überblick darüber hast wie Dein Tiefenprofil jetzt und in Zukunft aussieht.

Das Wasser ist jetzt so grün weil enorm viele Nährstoffe im Teich sind. Wenn der Schmodder raus ist und frisches Wasser rein kommt ist es erst einmal klar. Was beim Reinigen des Kieses noch an Algen übrig bleibt wird in dem sterilen Wasser vermutlich schnell absterben und verschwinden. Deshalb tauscht man auch bei einer Komplett Sanierung nicht alles Wasser gegen Frischwasser aus, sondern impft mit vorhandenem Altwasser wieder Wasserlebewesen und Bakterien ein. Also wenigstens ein Fass vom alten Wasser aufheben.

Nährstoffe bekommt man nur aus dem Wasser, wenn Pflanzen mehr davon verbrauchen als wieder eingespült wird. Das damit gewachsene Gemüse wird aus dem Teich abgeerntet und kompostiert. Damit sind Stickstoff und Phosphor im Kompost und nicht mehr im Wasser.

Damit die Nährstoffe nicht in Algen umgesetzt werden braucht man Pflanzen die vergleichbar schnell oder schneller die Nährstoffe binden. Je nach Wassertiefe eignen sich Unterwasser Pflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt und __ Hornblatt (50cm und tiefer) oder Tannenwedel im Flachen. Auch alle Schwimmpflanzen die ja kein Substrat haben.

Wir haben in der Nähe mehrere Seen. Nach einem Sturm schwimmt da immer allerhand Unterwasser Grünzeug herum. Davon habe ich mir einen Strauß gebunden und in meinem Teich versenkt. Das war eine billige Lösung. Eins davon hat sich gut entwickelt und ist ein dicker Busch geworden, der Rest ist eingegangen. Aber das Tausendblatt hat vor einigen Tagen zu blühen begonnen, fühlt sich also wohl. Da werde ich im Sommer mal kräftig schneiden. Mein Wasser ist jedenfalls klar.

Vielleicht hat Du ja auch so eine Gelegenheit. Das wären Pflanzen die mit dem Standort wahrscheinlich gut klar kommen.

Ansonsten musst Du nur daran denken: Alles was in den Teich hinein fällt bleibt als Nährstoff so lange drin bis Du etwas heraus nimmst. Blätter, Blüten und alles was der Wind so heran trägt, Wasser das über Erde in den Teich fließt erhöht den Nährstoff Gehalt. Fische die vom __ Reiher gefressen werden, __ Frösche die sich im Teich entwickeln und abwandern, sowie alle Pflanzen die Du heraus nimmst und kompostierst verringern den Nährstoff Gehalt. Alles andere läuft nur im Kreis. Speziell auch Fischfutter, wenn Du anfängst die Goldfische zu füttern. Ein Biologisches Filter das die Algen "nur zersetzt" klärt zwar das Wasser, verringert aber den Nähstoffgehalt nicht.

Bezüglich der Seerose von @jule : Das Bild mit dem Erdhaufen wo oben ein paar Blätter dran sind ist dasjenige. Der "Erdhaufen" ist die Wurzel. Die von oben sichtbare Seerose hat gar nicht so dramatisch groß ausgesehen. Hier ist der Bericht dazu.

Die Seerose von @Annet sieht da schon eher aus wie Deine und der Bagger neben dem Teich, der versucht das Ding heraus zu bekommen  macht auch ein interessantes Bild.

Das sollte Dir eine Vorstellung davon geben was für ein Ungeheuer möglicherweise in den Tiefen Deines Teichs lebt. 

Ich wage eine Prognose. Wenn die Seerose raus ist hast Du dort eine __ Senke mit mindestens 80cm Tiefe, wahrscheinlich 1m oder sogar noch mehr.


----------



## stoewy (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt der Aufgabe gestellt und wollte, wie versprochen, berichten.
Ich habe das Wasser abgelassen und war durch eure Infos ja schon auf einiges gefasst.
Die ganze Tiefwasserzone, welche sich im endeffekt auf 1m tiefe rausstellte, war mit den Seerosen zugewuchert.
Wir haben sie zu dritt in mehreren Teilstücken mit einem Flaschenzug rausgezogen.
Die haben ja so ein Gewicht...
Ich habe auch mal ein paar Fotos von gemacht. 
Ich hoffe das klappt mit dem Anhängen.
Bei der Aktion konnte ich auch gleich mal gucken wie viel Fische drin waren.
Es waren viel zu viele. Auch wenn es viele sehr kleine waren (1cm länge) habe ich 40 Fische raus genommen.
Das hat mir ganz schön leid getan um die Fische. Auch wenn ich sie nicht getötet habe, aber ich bin da immer ein bisschen mitfühlend. Was haben die Fische verbrochen, dass sie nicht da bleiben durften?

Jetzt habe ich Wasser neu eingelassen. Ein Teil altes Wasser und ein großen Teil frisches Leitungswasser.
Dazu habe ich ein paar Pflanzen rein gesetzt. 
Habe mir jetzt allerdings nicht gemerkt wie das alles heißt.
Auf jeden fall zwei kleine Seerosen, eine Sumpfdotter(Blume) oder wie die hieß.
Zwei mal Frauenhaargras, eine Lilie (weiß nicht mehr genau wie die genau hieß)
und drei Schwimmpflanzen.

Ich hoffe dass das Wasser jetzt von der Qualität her gut bleibt.

Ich lese ja auch immer wieder dass man die Fische im Teich gar nicht Füttern soll.
ist das richtig? Ich hab das gefühl das die ja dann verhungern...

Ach ja, ich habe auch noch drei __ Muscheln und __ Schnecken rein gesetzt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## stoewy (14. Juli 2016)

Was mir gerade auch noch einfällt: ich habe haufen größere Kieselsteine drin gehab. vielleicht so 3cm groß. Erfüllen die ein Zweck, der sind sie nur für die Optik?
Ich war mir nämlich nicht sicher ob ich diese wieder rein legen soll oder nicht. ich habe ein paar wenige drin und am rand habe ich große Steine rum gelegt damit man die Folie nicht so sieht.


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2016)

Die haben wenig sittlichen Nährwert, da sammelt sich nur der Schmodder dazwischen.


----------



## stoewy (14. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann lasse ich sie draußen. Nur ich hab gelesen dass Sand unten rein müsste für die __ Muscheln... Kann ich den jetzt im Nachhinein noch rein packen? Oder wühlt dann alles auf?


----------



## mitch (14. Juli 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Oder wühlt dann alles auf?


die ersten Tage wirst du nix sehen, das gibt sich aber nach  1-2 Wochen


----------



## RobDust (14. Juli 2016)

Du hast geschrieben , du hast die Fische rausgeholt, aber nicht getötet. 

Wo leben die jetzt ?


----------



## stoewy (14. Juli 2016)

RobDust schrieb:


> Du hast geschrieben , du hast die Fische rausgeholt, aber nicht getötet.
> 
> Wo leben die jetzt ?



Habe sie in ein See gesetzt. Dort leben sie jetzt lange und glücklich für viele viele Jahre. Und wehe mir nimmt jetzt einer meine Illusion


----------



## stoewy (14. Juli 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> die ersten Tage wirst du nix sehen, das gibt sich aber nach  1-2 Wochen



Tcha, dann ist jetzt die Frage ob ich da Sand rein mache oder nicht... Ich hätte noch spielsand im Keller zu liegen.


----------



## smallfreak (15. Juli 2016)

stoewy schrieb:


> Die ganze Tiefwasserzone, welche sich im endeffekt auf 1m tiefe rausstellte, war mit den Seerosen zugewuchert.
> Wir haben sie zu dritt in mehreren Teilstücken mit einem Flaschenzug rausgezogen.


Ja, so in etwa hatte ich mir das schon gedacht.  Den ursprünglichen Pflanzkorb hat die Seerose schnell überwuchert. Weil man normalerweise nur die Blätter und Blüten sieht und das darunter eigentlich wuchernde "Pflänzchen" dem Blick entzogen ist, haben viele eine zu romantische Vorstellung von Seerosen. So ein Ungeheuer gehört in einen großen See, nicht in einen kleinen Teich.

Dass in dem Teich ausschließlich __ Moderlieschen geschwommen sind, die als heimische Fische schon natürlicherweise in Deinem gewählten Exil heimisch waren ist ein großes Glück. Wären das Goldfische oder anderes ortsfremdes Getier, hättest Du Dich mit dem Aussetzen schwer strafbar gemacht. Solches Getier ist durchaus in der Lage heimische Arten zu verdrängen und in See und Abfluss eine ökologische Katastrophe auszulösen. Das ist daher aus gutem Grund verboten. 

Das waren doch ausschließlich heimische Fische oder?


----------



## stoewy (15. Juli 2016)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Das waren doch ausschließlich heimische Fische oder?



Ja waren sie. ich habe zwar auch Goldfische drin, aber die habe ich natürlich behalten. Auch wenn das glaube ich immer noch zu viele sind. Habe jetzt Ca. 10 Stück drin.


----------



## Teich4You (15. Juli 2016)

smallfreak schrieb:


> Das waren doch ausschließlich heimische Fische oder?


Besser nicht drauf antworten.
Nimm uns auch nicht die Illusion. 



Edit: Oh ich war zu langsam.


----------



## jule (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo, tja, das ist dann eben genau die Erfahrung die ich auch machen musste  aber nun kennst du die Maße des Teichs und weißt, dass es eben doch eine Tiefwasserzone gibt  Ich finde die Anzahl der Goldfische ok, wenn du sonst alle raus hast (kommen noch 40 andere dazu ist es sicher schwierig). Aber auch hier teilen sich die Meinungen sicher. Wenn ich es richtig weiß, brauchen die __ Muscheln den Sand - den solltest du also schon noch einbringen, auch wenn das Wasser dann trübe ist. Außerdem ist es immer besser vorher zu lesen, welche Bedingungen welche Tiere brauchen, also erst einzusetzen und dann zu schauen... Das ist nun rum, aber jetzt solltest du lesen... 

Viel Spass weiterhin


----------



## stoewy (15. Juli 2016)

jule schrieb:


> ... Außerdem ist es immer besser vorher zu lesen, welche Bedingungen welche Tiere brauchen...
> 
> Viel Spass weiterhin



Ja, da hast du volkommen recht. Keine Ahnung warum ich das nicht gemacht habe.
Dann werde ich mal am wochenende abtauchen und versuchen den Sand so gut es geht da unten zu platzieren. Ich werde auch noch etwas mehr __ Hornkraut rein setzen.


----------



## Plätscher (15. Juli 2016)

Zum Sand einfüllen: besorge dir ein ca. 2m langes Abwasserrohr (gibts für kleines Geld im BM), bastel dir aus Pappe einen Trichter und dann führst du das Rohr zum Grund des Teiches und eine 2.Person füllt langsam durch den Trichter Sand in das Rohr. So verhinderst du die gröbste Trübung und kannst bestimmen wieviel Sand wohin kommt.


----------



## stoewy (16. Juli 2016)

Plätscher schrieb:


> Zum Sand einfüllen: besorge dir ein ca. 2m langes Abwasserrohr (gibts für kleines Geld im BM), bastel dir aus Pappe einen Trichter und dann führst du das Rohr zum Grund des Teiches und eine 2.Person füllt langsam durch den Trichter Sand in das Rohr. So verhinderst du die gröbste Trübung und kannst bestimmen wieviel Sand wohin kommt.



Das war ein guter Tipp. So habe ich es gemacht. Da ich leider nicht bis auf den Grund gucken kann, da das Wasser wieder etwas trüb geworden ist, konnte ich es nur nach Gefühl machen. Hoffe mal es passt.


----------



## stoewy (16. Juli 2016)

Ich habe von dem Vorbesitzer des Teiches ein Filter übernommen. Und zwar den Bio Pressure 3000. Was sagen eure Erfahrungen dazu? Wie wichtig ist eigentlich eine UV-C Lampe? Bei meinem ist nämlich das Kabel für diese Kaputt. 
Muss ich bei dem Filter auch neue Fultermatten kaufen, oder reicht reinigen? Kann man da vielleicht auch etwas rein machen was besser filtert?


----------



## stoewy (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte mal ein Update geben wie es mein Teich geht. Keine Ahnung ob es jemanden interessiert. 
Falls jemand Verbesserungen, Tipps oder Ratschläge hat bin ich gerne offen dafür.
Auch wenn ich momentan kein konkretes Problem habe. Wasser ist schön klar. Fische freuen sich. Zwei __ Frösche fühlen sich auch wohl.


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Sep. 2016)

Hübscher Teich,

die UVC wird wichtig wenn du Schwebealgen im Teich bekommen solltest. Vielleicht bekommst du Ersatz. Wenn die Filtermatten noch nicht verschlissen sind sollte reinigen genügen.


----------



## stoewy (10. Sep. 2016)

Ach das mit dem Filter hat sich eh schon erledigt. Ich hatte ein neuen Filter gekauft. Das Ersatzteil hätte 80€ gekostet. Der neue hat auch wieder eine UV-C Lampe drin. 9Watt. Reicht für die Größe meines Teiches vollkommen aus. Man hat gesehen wie das Wasser immer klarer wurde. Ich habe vor einer weile auch in der flachwasserzone Sand (Spielsand) eingefüllt, damit man die Folie nicht so sieht und diese auch besser vor Sonne geschützt ist. Wobei die Folie eh schon knüppelhart ist.


----------



## trampelkraut (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

Die Folie lässt sich am Teichrand auch gut mit Ufermatte schützen, und sie lässt sich bepflanzen. Die Quarzhülse der UVC soll von Zeit zu Zeit gereinigt werden damit die Strahlung nicht behindert wird. Auch die UVC Röhre soll jährlich gewechselt werden.


----------



## stoewy (11. Sep. 2016)

Ja, an ufermatten und an pflanztaschen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Die pflanztaschen finde ich aber ziemlich teuer. Da sind ja locker mal 100€ weg. Die Ufermatten weiß ich nicht ob die bei mir so sinn machen, da ich ja komplett Steine rum habe. Man würde ja von der Matte nichts sehen.


----------

